# best bottom dwellers for a planted tank.



## 92cw12 (May 20, 2009)

what would you guys recomend as the best bottom dwellers in a planted tank with a carpet? 

i think corydoras would be the best.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I'm partial to loaches myself. I also have peacock gudgeons that spend most of their time hovering just above the substrate and they are nice colorful fish.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Meh... I don't like anything that roots around the surface and could pull up ground covers in light substrates. So my vote is for shrimp, snails, otos, and bristlenose plecos.

Peacock gudgeons and several gobies are very pretty. Numerous cichlids, like rams, could be considered bottom dwellers depending on how large and deep your tank is.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

FrostyNYC said:


> Meh... I don't like anything that roots around the surface and could pull up ground covers in light substrates. So my vote is for shrimp, snails, otos, and bristlenose plecos.
> 
> Peacock gudgeons and several gobies are very pretty. Numerous cichlids, like rams, could be considered bottom dwellers depending on how large and deep your tank is.


Agreed shrimp and ottos would be great they are awesome to watch and clean the tank very well. i have yellow shrimp and ottos in my tank and they are just amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## 92cw12 (May 20, 2009)

i think shrimp are possibly the best option. could a couple of zebra plecs be kept with a capret of glosso?

i ve kept clown loaches before and they up rooted alot of my plants even the little clowns at 2 inches up rooted alot.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

I have Cory's in my tanks. Never had a issue with them uprooting plants. A newly planted carpet might be a issue but not if it is established. Cory's will actually help keep the carpet clean. Hard to call my bristlenose bottom dwellers. I find them on the sides of the tank or on the leaves of the plants more than the bottom.


----------



## quicktap (Apr 6, 2008)

I remember reading (I think I remember reading) that corys and eco-complete don't mix well, the substrate is rough on their poor little noses. Is that true?

I was about to post and ask this question, but this seems like a good place for it. (Sorry if this turns into a hijack, 92)

I've got clown loaches, scared snails, an oto, and some guppy/endler crosses; the substrate in the tank is looking pretty dirty. Are Corys the answer? More otos? Is there another fish that someone might suggest?

-qt


----------



## 92cw12 (May 20, 2009)

well if the substrate is getting dirty u should do a water change and suck up as much debris using a hose as you can. no fish is going to solve your problems quicktap, however some cherry shrimp will probably help a lot in clearing up your problem.


----------



## quicktap (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, 92,

I'm already doing weekly changes, this is a heavily planted tank, so it's just not possible for me to use suction to clean the substrate.

I'm a bit nervous about cherry shrimp in a tank with clown loaches... from what I understand, it's a gamble; they'll either leave them alone, or tear them apart.

-qt


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

I love my all my bristlenose but their rasping can be rough on some plants. I just put little ones in tanks with nice plants, take them out when they get bigger. They can do a bit of substrate rearranging too. Ditto on being stuck on glass and everything else.

I have corys on some very old Eco Complete, don't remember if it was rougher when it was new. I sifted out the very biggest pieces. They like it just fine, barbels are perfect.

Some corys root around more than others, really dig. Others glide around the bottom more just gently touching the substrate. There are a LOT of kinds of corys, I have some C#s which are into hovering but no digging at all. Not all like warm water though.

Loaches are very cool, Botia dario are very pretty and if you have enough they don't pester other fish. Mine never messed with the substrate, your mileage may vary.

Nothing against shrimp, I like shrimp, but everyone has shrimp...

Really would depend on what you plan on having in the mid and upper water. How peaceful, temperature requirements etc.


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

I got three corys in a 90 gallon with eco and they seem fine. they do a great job of eating anything that makes it to the bottom.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

as i have read through some research banjo catfish are cool looking and they don't disturb plants


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*For bottom dwellers*

Nothing can compare to Botia sidthidmunki, the smallest of loaches. Ever busy, peaceful and likes company of several of its kins...


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Rams.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm partial to banded khuli loaches, cherry shrimp and bristlenose pleco. Awesome clean up crew for my planted tank and keeps the snail population in check. The khulis don't bother the shrimp at all from what I've noticed.


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

EdwardN said:


> Nothing can compare to Botia sidthidmunki, the smallest of loaches. Ever busy, peaceful and likes company of several of its kins...


Fantastic idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sumatran blue neon gobys, Stiphodon sp


----------



## bibbels (Sep 29, 2008)

I know my cories continually wreak havoc on my glosso lawn planted in Flourite black sand. It's bad enough that I haven't stocked cories in planted tanks I've setup since. They uproot handfulls of it daily.


----------

